# Posole



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Where can I by Posole In Ogden. Been having some fun of late with it that was sent to me y my daughter I N.M. I've run out of it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It's pretty easy to make, using nixtamal from the local Mexican grocery store. Or the same grocery store will sell posole from a can.


----------

